# what is fibromyagia (sp)



## Guest (Feb 15, 1999)

I do have IBS. Had all the tests. Live with pain everyday with it. But I am curious as to what exactly fibro (I'll leave it at that) is. Can anyone please give me a definition of what exactly it is??? Or a web site I could check out? Thanks .....sandra louise


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 1999)

How are you managing your IBS? Have you ever heard the term "Colonic swelling"? Do you have this? What do you do for this?I have a wonderful book on "Fibromyalgia and Myofacial Pain Syndrome". I am currently at work and don't have the complete reference, but will bring it in and post to you again.I think IBS and one of the above are not unusual to see together. Humor so far has been my best defense, but must admit is is difficult when the pain outweighs the humor. I LOVE movies and this escapism mechanism and also worked well.Talk with you soon.Linda------------------


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Hi Sandra,If you look under the thread, "What's Fibromyalgia, Let's talk" , you get a fairly complete definition. There are also many sites on the internet dealing with fibromyalgia and you can research it further there.


----------

